# ‘There Are Trains With Shackles On Them’ Jade Helm



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Texas Ranger Drops Jade Helm Bombshell: 'There Are Trains With Shackles On Them'
Posted on May 1, 2015 by Special To Personal Liberty Views: 123

This report, written by Mac Slavo, was originally published April 29 by SHTFplan.com.

The reports about the coming Jade Helm 15 operation across the southwest continue to suggest that this is not merely a standard training exercise to prepare our military personnel for foreign engagements as has been suggested by officials.

A letter sent to Dave Hodges at The Common Sense Show by a concerned Texas Ranger indicates that the government is preparing for a scenario similar to what has been described in William Forstchen's recent novella Day of Wrath in which ISIS terrorists cross the southern border of the United States and simultaneously attack soft targets across the nation.

But the letter doesn't stop there. The Ranger, who has kept his identify private for obvious reasons and makes clear that the scope of Jade Helm is so secret that the intent is not completely clear, says that the JH15 mission objectives may go much farther than just preparing for terrorists. According to the law enforcement insider there are trains moving throughout Texas and some of them have been outfitted with shackles, presumably to "transport prisoners of some sort." The claim adds further credence to a report about Jade Helm dissident roundups and arrests and widespread martial law declarations following an emergency.

The rest of the story: http://www.shtfplan.com/headline-ne...ere-are-trains-with-shackles-on-them_04292015

http://personalliberty.com/texas-ra...shell-there-are-trains-with-shackles-on-them/


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

Mythical ?Train cars with Shackles? in them | The Quiet Survivalist

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnddddddddd for the less psychotic the truth. I see these cars all the time. They are in Texas because.......wait for it.........there are car dealerships in Texas.

"According to the law enforcement insider there are trains moving throughout Texas and some of them have been outfitted with shackles, presumably to "transport prisoners of some sort."

Yes the dangerous Toyota pick up and Ford Mustang, code words for prisoner used car salesmen who were caught being honest.

"I have not personally seen them, but I know personnel that have seen this."

Beware the hearsay booger eater anonymous post

No where in here in the quoted post is there any validation of the person claiming to be a Texas Ranger. My kid could have written this and said it was from space aliens and it wouldn't be less credible


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Quietsurvivalist said:


> Mythical ?Train cars with Shackles? in them | The Quiet Survivalist
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnddddddddd for the less psychotic the truth. I see these cars all the time. They are in Texas because.......wait for it.........there are car dealerships in Texas.
> 
> ...


The trains with shackles would be useful for the "protesters"/savages from Ferguson/Baltimore.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

***NOTE TO SELF: Buy more stock in Reynolds Aluminum. Tinfoil sales are projected to go through the roof.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

https://www.google.com/search?q=liv...v&sa=X&ei=IXtDVe79JYykgwTv4YGYCA&ved=0CCkQsAQ

Lots of these cars had shackles to restrain the livestock


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nearby me, there is a car depot, where there are about 2,000 at any one time. 
The trains bringing them in do not have any restraints other than what they use to tie down the cars.
I have walked by these cars on the track where there may be a 100 stopped waiting to unload into the yard a mile and a half away.
The depot I speak of is the distribution center for New England.
The engineers driving those trains stop at the local greasy spoon for lunch before going into the depot. 
You can go and look at the new cars with no problem.
Tracks are only 50 feet behind the building.

All this being said, I do not trust what o'slimer is planning, or those willing to carry out violations of the constitution.
How many officers have been purged by him for not being willing to follow him and not violate their oath?


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> ***NOTE TO SELF: Buy more stock in Reynolds Aluminum. Tinfoil sales are projected to go through the roof.


This is another post I wish I could like more than once.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

CourtSwagger said:


> This is another post I wish I could like more than once.


That's why there's a limit. All the people thinking they're gonna get more than one vote


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

oddapple said:


> That's why there's a limit. All the people thinking they're gonna get more than one vote


Only Democratic candidates for office get more than one vote.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Quietsurvivalist said:


> Mythical ?Train cars with Shackles? in them | The Quiet Survivalist
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnddddddddd for the less psychotic the truth. I see these cars all the time. They are in Texas because.......wait for it.........there are car dealerships in Texas.
> 
> ...


I don't get your references to automobiles.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Quietsurvivalist said:


> No where in here in the quoted post is there any validation of the person claiming to be a Texas Ranger. My kid could have written this and said it was from space aliens and it wouldn't be less credible


To be fair, we don't have any validation about you either, other than your name might be Michael and you might live in Arizona.
Just because something is anonymous does not mean it should be flatly disregarded from the word "go".
(not a bad blog, btw)


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

Very true

However, this has been bouncing around the net for 10 years starting with a convicted felon narcissist who made a name for herself spreading the first stories about these trains. Just enough truth to make some believe

Basic journalistic sales, give a modem of credibility " law enforcement insider" to make the scan reader think its real, add a bit of innuendo of a secret only you and he know, and sugar it up with a good dose of conspiracy and hate for a popular target and the blog hits go up

When looking for evidence follow the money. The money is in advertising, and ads pay by hits. Hits come from links and searches, which conspiracy and "jade helm" are popular google search words today. Have one of the mods check analytics for traffic here and see where those 2 words are in the search list.

The conspiracy crowd are like lemmings, they will follow the equivalent of newspaper scandal sheets online. All the doom and gloom predictions are just distractions from what is really happening. 

I been awake 3 days, I work too much, Im going to bed

Have fun with this, the world will still be here when I wake up.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Quietsurvivalist said:


> Very true
> 
> However, this has been bouncing around the net for 10 years starting with a convicted felon narcissist who made a name for herself spreading the first stories about these trains. Just enough truth to make some believe
> 
> ...


All of that is completely true.
The problem starts when we become so accustomed to the outlandish claims that we start to disregard the real ones out of habit.

"Just because it's a conspiracy doesn't mean it's just a theory."
and 
"Just because I'm paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get me."
Two of my favorite off the cuff remarks. I keep them tucked away in the back of my mind as a subtle reminder to question everything.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Checked out your blog and many accurate if unfortunate things there.
I won't say what you know, but yes, your estimation of the rural run situation is pretty good. Prettier than it will be, that's for sure.


----------



## Horrorshow (Aug 12, 2014)

I have no idea why most people think preppers are loons. :bs:

This has been floating around in various forms since the mid-90s. Originally it was Clinton/UN, then Bush/Haliburton, now Obama. My favorite is the variant where the government is ordering 102,000 shackle boxcars for the True Americans. Of course that's 20% more than the entire amount of boxcars in the United States, and would take 50 years to produce, but whatever.

Seriously, if 'they' were out to get us, they'd shoot us in our homes, not haul millions of troublemakers to camps where we would be a rallying cry for the millions of others they missed.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Denton - the three level cars are full of cars like the truck hauls. He means those that people said were to stack coffins.

There are those and tall cars. 2 different in question.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Quietsurvivalist said:


> Very true
> 
> However, this has been bouncing around the net for 10 years starting with a convicted felon narcissist who made a name for herself spreading the first stories about these trains. Just enough truth to make some believe
> 
> ...


Yes, the world probably won't have changed a whole lot by the time you awaken, but I suspect you won't realize what is happen when it does. :tongue-new:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

oddapple said:


> Denton - the three level cars are full of cars like the truck hauls. He means those that people said were to stack coffins.
> 
> There are those and tall cars. 2 different in question.


Ah, he is suggesting that people will be placed into automobiles before being placed into train cars.

If that be the case, I call dibs on a front seat. I want to be in charge of the A/C and the stereo.


----------

